# XM SkyFi2 and modulating frequencies



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I've had a SkyFi 2 reciever in the box for months. Yesterday I finally decided to install it. I used a hardwired FM modulator and the supplied mounting hardware.
Somehow I've lost the operating instructions that tells me which frequencies to tune my indash radio to. Seems there were 5 or 6 to pick from. The XM website doesn't have the info on it.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Nevermind, I found the complete user's manual on the Delphi web site.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Update (if anybody freakin' cares)..........I found the info I needed buried several pages deep in the manual. The intial activation sheme tells you to tune to the preview channel and see if you can hear something. Several pages later it says you have to turn on the FM modulator with button clicks. I've talked to several SkiFy2 owners who say the manual sucks. So far, I tend to agree.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If course we care. 

Good to see you found the answer. I agree about the manual.


----------

